# indemnité ircem



## isa19 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 je sors d'un A.Maladie de 16 jrs la cpam vient de me verser toutes les I.J,  connaissez vous le délais pour l'Ircem pour compléter (à partir du 8e jrs)
 , j'ai déjà un compte chez eux et rib mis.

Merci


----------



## caroline99 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
ça ne devrai pas tarder, en générale  ils sont rapide.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

La sécu transmet directement à l ircem donc normalement sa devrais être assez rapide


----------



## Chippie (17 Décembre 2022)

Par chez nous Alsace Moselle il y a maintien de salaire obligatoire et le PE fait une demande de 
Subrogation afin de toucher les IJ de la sécu.
Et les IJ de l'ircem sont versées à l'assuré ( nounou ) qui les reverse au PE.


----------



## pommedamour26 (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi je sors de 5 mois d’arrêt j’ai été payé en septembre par la sécu et en octobre par l’ircem 
Après une fois que c’est mis en place c’est un peu plus régulier mais au moins 15jours 3 semaines en décalé par rapport à la sécu 
Le 1er versement a pris plus de temps


----------



## isa19 (19 Décembre 2022)

Merci, donc effectivement j'ai eu le virement ircem 3 jours après la cpam.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

